# wireless signal booster



## mjbjohn (Sep 19, 2014)

I have an office in one of the bedrooms in my home where I keep a desktop computer that is connected to the internet. However, the airport base station and the wireless router are located in the kitchen where the phone jack is. As a result the signal strength is weak and inconsistent which makes upgrading software and other downloads problematic. Are they devices that will boost the signal strength. 
Thanks


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 30, 2014)

Maybe you could get an Airport Express to boost your wireless router.


----------



## ScottW (Sep 30, 2014)

My Dad had similar issues in his house. I recommend a Belkin Extender (low-cost, $60 new) (Review) and he picked on up at Best Buy and it not being technical at all, he got it up and running and it extended. The only caution I recommend on extending your wireless connection is that the devices hooked to the "extended" network will get about half the wireless connection speed of the those connected to the main wireless. This is because of the overhead of the extender.

Airport Express will also extend your network as well when setup as one as Satcomer noted.


----------



## Rhisiart (Sep 30, 2014)

I purchased a Belkin Extender which was very easy to configure but my experience was not so favourable. It barely made a difference if I'm honest. Mind you I live in a very rural area with an average connection speed of only 3.50 Mpbs.


----------



## ScottW (Sep 30, 2014)

Depends on placement of the device and where the slowness is, over your wireless connection or via your internet connection to your provider.


----------

